# i abused my girlfriend's dog



## born2

I'm thanos and i just turned 22.I'm studying economics at university and i'm from a good family that gave me lots of love.I used to loose my temper easily in the past when my friend were bullying me.If i did something bad i felt sorry afterwards and asked for apology but i've never hit someone.I'm not very social in meeting new people but i have 6-7 close friends for nearly 10 years who i see everyday.I'm also in a relationship with a girl for 10 months who i really love.I've also never been abused by my parents but i had bad experience when i was 14-15 when they began shouting to each other for months and they were on the verge of taking a divorce.It was awfull.Other than that i have a normal and healty life. My problem is that i abused my girlfriends dog.I had a dog during summer times for 2 years and i really loved him and i've never hit him.After spending more time with my girlfriends dog i started loving her petting her playing with her etc.But one day my girlfriend went to buy something and left me alone with the dog.
For an unknown reason i started hitting the dog hard.I slapped her and kicked her for like 5-6 minutes.Then i burst into tears and called my girlfriend and explained her what happened.I felt so bad for this...because it was my girlfriend's dog.I can't believe i enjoyed hitting and animal who was defend less and make it fear me.My girlfriend didn't break up with me although that should be the right thing.When i try to explain her the way i hit the dog she just doesn't want to listen.I have also talked about it with my mother.
This has happened 3 months ago.I haven't touched the dog ever since but i have never been left alone to test this.I just try not to think of it.I have gained some of the dogs trust back but she is still afraid of me 
I'm a very emotional and i always try to be a better person but why did this happen? I've never hit a person.I searched the internet for answers but i can't find anything.It's difficult to find a good psychologist and i don't have the money to do it.


----------



## FerociousFleur

Sorry to hear about that... it's good that you apologized to your girlfriend and gained some of the dog's trust back. Seeing a psychologist would be the best solution here, if you're worried about why it happened or whether it might happen again. Do you have insurance?

You might want to ask yourself some questions... Have you experienced other impulsive, poor choices like that? Even if it wasn't abuse? Do you feel empathy for the dog or your girlfriend? Have you been stressed out, depressed, or going through a difficult time? What was going on that day before the abuse happened -- what events took place, what mood were you in, how did you make the decision to do it?

If you can't afford therapy, I'd suggest continuing to look around the internet for answers to help yourself. And hopefully others can chime in on this forum with helpful suggestions. I know it can be hard when you strongly regret something, but can't take it back. Good luck with everything...


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Perhaps you have some unconscious desire/pleasure for violence? Perhaps you feel the need to make others respect you more/to fear you so you take it out on a helpless animal? People say serial killers start as animal abusers but of course, you're not gonna become a serial killer just because of one isolated incident. As long as you recognize what you've done wrong, feel guilty for hurting a harmless animal, and vow to never do it again, then you'll be okay. That means you have to learn to realize what you are doing in the moment, recognize the consequences of your actions, and change/take appropriate actions necessary to avoid hurting something else. Don't think of "testing" whether you'll hurt the dog or not the next time you two are alone; set your mind completely on "NO. I won't hurt the dog." That being said, being conscious and in control of yourself at all times can help with future possible incidences.


----------



## Mersault

The OP does not seem right. First post and about a weird tale of abusing a dog?

Why give your name (assuming it is true) and what you are studying?

Also i am not sure many GF's would stick with someone who beat the hell out of their dog for 5 minutes.


----------



## T-Bone

Mersault said:


> The OP does not seem right. First post and about a weird tale of abusing a dog?


Yea i have no idea who is creating these accounts, or why they feel they should. pretty sure it isn't legit and this person will not post no more than two more times. Maybe some sort of research study going on?


----------



## iNeedtoRelax

Mersault said:


> The OP does not seem right. First post and about a weird tale of abusing a dog?
> 
> Why give your name (assuming it is true) and what you are studying?
> 
> Also i am not sure many GF's would stick with someone who beat the hell out of their dog for 5 minutes.


Agreed


----------



## born2

i'm not lying guys... i'm serious.I told you that i'm studying to give you some info about my backround. Please i need some help. I have also sent this to allexperts but noone was able to help and just told me to go to a psycologist.Why would i troll? My girlfriend loves me so much that doesn't want to break up with me.I thought we were going to broke up ... but she didn't even think of that.Maybe because she hasn't let me explain her what really happened...  i'm serious guys and i won't just post 2-3 post and then disapear


----------



## born2

FerociousFleur said:


> Sorry to hear about that... it's good that you apologized to your girlfriend and gained some of the dog's trust back. Seeing a psychologist would be the best solution here, if you're worried about why it happened or whether it might happen again. Do you have insurance?
> 
> You might want to ask yourself some questions... Have you experienced other impulsive, poor choices like that? Even if it wasn't abuse? Do you feel empathy for the dog or your girlfriend? Have you been stressed out, depressed, or going through a difficult time? What was going on that day before the abuse happened -- what events took place, what mood were you in, how did you make the decision to do it?
> 
> If you can't afford therapy, I'd suggest continuing to look around the internet for answers to help yourself. And hopefully others can chime in on this forum with helpful suggestions. I know it can be hard when you strongly regret something, but can't take it back. Good luck with everything...


i feel empathy to the poor dog but also to my girlfriend... i'm such an idiot... i don't know why i did this.I enjoyed torturing the poor dog but i wasn't thinking while i was doing this... i'm so scared but mainly for myself ... if there was a purpose for doing it like the dog got me mad and i kicked it then it would be better... i only did this cause i recieved pleasure from my evil act... i know some of you dont believe me but i'm serious... i wish it was a lie too but its the sad truth


----------



## minddrips

I love how you gave us a nice lil introduction lmao!! 
Obviously the emotions you kept bottled up came out at that point, and animals are a perfect candidate to let some steam off, that's why there are laws against it now. Not condoning animal abuse at all. 
Perhaps you felt jealous towards your gf's dog? Perhaps you did hit your own dog you just aren't telling us? The fact you feel bad about it means you aren't all that bad of a person so you have that...


----------



## born2

no seriously i haven't hit my dog... i was also playing with him alot during summer period...it was a dog we had at our house where we live during our summer vacations... it never crossed my mind to hit him ever.I don't know from the first time i saw my girlfriends dog it felt somewhat strange... i don't know ...there were mixed emotions it was also cute because it was a small dog but i also felt a bit jealous i think. Sometimes before that happened i have pulled the dogs leash hard when i took her out for a walk on purpose ... i feel so sick for myself...


----------



## millenniumman75

I just hope the dog is okay. That kind of abuse could have had a really bad ending.


----------



## born2

millenniumman75 said:


> I just hope the dog is okay. That kind of abuse could have had a really bad ending.


the dog is ok... i was searching in the internet for animal abuse and i was reading all those comments towards animal abusers and i felt so sick for myself i should be punished for what i did ...  please guys help me


----------



## millenniumman75

You need to look at what makes you angry and puts you into a rage. Is it really worth what you do while in that rage?


----------



## MrQuiet76

born2 said:


> ... if there was a purpose for doing it like the dog got me mad and i kicked it then it would be better...


Woooooow I can't believe you just said "getting mad" justifies kicking a dog. You really shouldn't be allowed around animals ever again


----------



## born2

millenniumman75 said:


> You need to look at what makes you angry and puts you into a rage. Is it really worth what you do while in that rage?


i wish i knew what makes me angry and react like this.I never before had problems of this kind in my life.


----------



## SilentWitness

MrQuiet76 said:


> Woooooow I can't believe you just said "getting mad" justifies kicking a dog. You really shouldn't be allowed around animals ever again


I agree. Abusing a dog for 5 or 6 minutes!!!!!! :sus


----------



## millenniumman75

born2 said:


> i wish i knew what makes me angry and react like this.I never before had problems of this kind in my life.


Anxiety can do it - you need to find a better outlet, like exercise to work out the nerves.


----------



## diamondheart89

Dude, you're messed up and that is not okay. Do not ever do that again and get some help.


----------



## Just Lurking

Let me guess: Bored on a Saturday night, so decide to find a random forum to post some wacko story on, to see what kind of a rise you can get out of its users.

Or maybe you're already an SAS'er. MM75, is that you??


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Reminds me of the similar SAS poster who did this, I think it was Mobius?

Irregardless, take this as a warning sign for your anger issues. You need to get help, because something triggered you having this issue.


----------



## born2

millenniumman75 said:


> Anxiety can do it - you need to find a better outlet, like exercise to work out the nerves.


how can i exercise my nerves?


----------



## born2

MrQuiet76 said:


> Woooooow I can't believe you just said "getting mad" justifies kicking a dog. You really shouldn't be allowed around animals ever again


i said it would be better because i would have a reason and i would know what to fix in my personality... i know its really bad to do this to an animal


----------



## creasy

Why are you asking us? What does this have to do with social anxiety? There are more active and understanding forums for you to find whatever answer you're looking for.


----------



## born2

creasy said:


> Why are you asking us? What does this have to do with social anxiety? There are more active and understanding forums for you to find whatever answer you're looking for.


can you give me some links?


----------



## thomasjune

You should come to my neighbors house and try smackin' his rottweiler around. That will probably help you a bit.


----------



## born2

thomasjune said:


> You should come to my neighbors house and try smackin' his rottweiler around. That will probably help you a bit.


really helpfull reply


----------



## millenniumman75

born2 said:


> how can i exercise my nerves?


I go running.


----------



## Still Waters

Just Lurking said:


> Let me guess: Bored on a Saturday night, so decide to find a random forum to post some wacko story on, to see what kind of a rise you can get out of its users.
> 
> Or maybe you're already an SAS'er. MM75, is that you??


WOW!


----------



## shyvr6

Seems odd to just start attacking the dog for no reason. You probably have some kind of deep-seated issue that needs to be addressed.


----------



## thomasjune

born2 said:


> really helpfull reply


Thanks but i'm not really trying to help you.
I care more about the dog you abused for 5-6 minutes.
You can always go see a psycologist if you need help.
That poor dog don't have anyone to help him so his stuck with you and your girlfriend.


----------



## Maverick34

@Born2, you sound like a good, intelligent guy. I had once out of nowhere smacked my dog too. I was a teenager. I am still sorry for that to this day. I can't explain it. I just tell myself it was a glitch in life.

I don't think you need treatment. All i ask is that you please treat that dog with love


----------



## Sovius

Thanos? Thanos is either the character from Marvel comics and Thanos means death.

But whether or not you are legit. I will respond even though I am probably wasting my time.

You seem to be the tough guy type and you probably feel justified to hurt an animal like this. It sounds like a very sick impulse that you have and you probably need to see a psychiatrist.

But since you are poor you should probably go to jail now and tell them what you did and maybe they can help you there. It sounds blunt but that is what it seems like. It is obviously not normal to hurt an animal unless you are some sort of psychopath that you are controlling individual.

I am surprised that you girlfriend is still with you she must be insecure about herself. She is pretty dumb from not removing the dog from you when you are alone with it. If she wants to be with you, you have to remove the dog from your home you can't live with that **** if you are going to do that.


----------



## Maverick34

*it's better you don't let yourself be alone with your gf's dog (just as priests don't allow themselves to be alone with a female)


----------



## Moochie

Well uhm. First don't go to an internet forum about this.. You won't get any real help here. Your little episode disturbs me a bit.. There are doctors available you know.
I don't think you should be around animals.


----------



## monotonous

i would never, under any circumstances, abuse a defenseless animal


----------



## zomgz

It's extremely obvious what happened here. The years of bullying and abuse built up for so long that you snapped on the dog, knowing she couldn't hit back, just like the bullies did to you. This kind of thing happens all the time.

You need to work it out by talking to people and confronting the issue. Don't let these kinds of things build up or it will eat away at your empathy and you might eventually snap again.


----------



## TheTraveler

I totally get it. I actually strangled my dog once. But that was because I was so angry for so long and didnt know it. When you get use to keeping anger bottled you just go off. When I strangled my dog i cried and was so scared of myself. Me? the ability and longing to kill? yeah. after that I learned what im capable of and make sure I keep myself in check. My dog loves me to this day. I will never do it again. It keeps you soft in a sense. I know people say they would never hit a dog etc. But honestly, you don't know that. you have probably never been pushed that far. People generally have different breaking points. My mom says it is because sometimes I can turn into a scary person. RAD can do that. But it is scary and after you do something like harming an animal you never do it again unless you are a sociopath or psychopath.


----------



## mca90guitar

little jealous of a dog? What was it going to bang your GF lol. seriously beating the **** out of a dog for no reason and for so long is messed up. Dont know what to tell ya, sound like a ticking time bomb and a person i would avoid. Hope you find help and dont end up killing it or someone


----------



## Elad

born2 said:


> I'm thanos and i just turned 22.I'm studying economics at university and i'm from a good family that gave me lots of love.I used to loose my temper easily in the past when my friend were bullying me.If i did something bad i felt sorry afterwards and asked for apology but i've never hit someone.I'm not very social in meeting new people but i have 6-7 close friends for nearly 10 years who i see everyday.I'm also in a relationship with a girl for 10 months who i really love.I've also never been abused by my parents but i had bad experience when i was 14-15 when they began shouting to each other for months and they were on the verge of taking a divorce.It was awfull.Other than that i have a normal and healty life. My problem is that i abused my girlfriends dog.I had a dog during summer times for 2 years and i really loved him and i've never hit him.After spending more time with my girlfriends dog i started loving her petting her playing with her etc.But one day my girlfriend went to buy something and left me alone with the dog.
> For an unknown reason i started hitting the dog hard.I slapped her and kicked her for like 5-6 minutes.Then i burst into tears and called my girlfriend and explained her what happened.I felt so bad for this...because it was my girlfriend's dog.I can't believe i enjoyed hitting and animal who was defend less and make it fear me.My girlfriend didn't break up with me although that should be the right thing.When i try to explain her the way i hit the dog she just doesn't want to listen.I have also talked about it with my mother.
> This has happened 3 months ago.I haven't touched the dog ever since but i have never been left alone to test this.I just try not to think of it.I have gained some of the dogs trust back but she is still afraid of me
> I'm a very emotional and i always try to be a better person but why did this happen? I've never hit a person.I searched the internet for answers but i can't find anything.It's difficult to find a good psychologist and i don't have the money to do it.


All the "I was brought up normal, I'm not a bad guy" leadup doesnt change the fact you tortured a dog, you didn't just hit once in anger, you continued for 5+ minutes.. you need to talk to a mental health professional, you won't get much help from this website. On the one hand all the remorse and such shows you at least know it was wrong, but what I find a bit scary is that you seem to have had no control for such a long time.. what if that dog died? what if you were left alone with a small child? I know the latter is extreme but considering you seem to be totally powerless.. yeah. Please get professional help, you can't do it alone.



TheTraveler said:


> I totally get it. I actually strangled my dog once. But that was because I was so angry for so long and didnt know it. When you get use to keeping anger bottled you just go off. When I strangled my dog i cried and was so scared of myself. Me? the ability and longing to kill? yeah. after that I learned what im capable of and make sure I keep myself in check. My dog loves me to this day. I will never do it again. It keeps you soft in a sense. I know people say they would never hit a dog etc. *But honestly, you don't know that.* you have probably never been pushed that far. People generally have different breaking points. My mom says it is because sometimes I can turn into a scary person. RAD can do that. But it is scary and after you do something like harming an animal you never do it again unless you are a sociopath or psychopath.


No. Most people do, its not even in question - there are some things you could just not do, especially to something so innocent. If getting angry makes you strangle a dog, I hope you have a prescription for anti psychotics.



TheTraveler said:


> obv not since he has remorse.


awful logic.


----------



## zomgz

Elad said:


> awful logic.


Not really.


----------



## Elad

zomgz said:


> Not really.


Yes, because no one who has ever killed someone has shown "remorse" (meaning it looks like hes trying to convince himself he should feel bad, instead of actually feeling bad for the actions, see "if I was angry at the dog it would be more understandable" "I googled comments and felt bad")

just at add: being a good person in the past doesn't excuse your actions in the present. you need to take responsibility for your actions and explain everything to your GF.


----------



## laurenxox

You're a HORRIBLE person no excuse for animal abuse I'm sorry but I feel SO strongly about it and its so personal you need help. What is wrong with people here 'i strangled my dog' it's not OK


----------



## zomgz

Elad said:


> Yes, because no one who has ever killed someone has shown "remorse" (meaning it looks like hes trying to convince himself he should feel bad, instead of actually feeling bad for the actions, see "if I was angry at the dog it would be more understandable" "I googled comments and felt bad")


Okay first of all, no one was killed. Second, I don't think he's trying to convince himself, I think he's trying to convince everyone else and I don't blame him, a lot of the comments are just outright rude.

There's no point in telling someone what they did was wrong over and over again without offering any actual advice.



Elad said:


> just at add: being a good person in the past doesn't excuse your actions in the present. you need to take responsibility for your actions and explain everything to your GF.


He did. Didn't you read the post at all?


----------



## laurenxox

zomgz said:


> Okay first of all, no one was killed. Second, I don't think he's trying to convince himself, I think he's trying to convince everyone else and I don't blame him, a lot of the comments are just outright rude.
> 
> There's no point in telling someone what they did was wrong over and over again without offering any actual advice.


Actually, they have given him advice and that's not to ever be around with animals


----------



## zomgz

laurenxox said:


> Actually, they have given him advice and that's not to ever be around with animals


That doesn't solve anything. There are core anger issues that need to be worked out.

Seeking therapy is good advice, but not in the "You're a sick freak, seek help!" kind of way. That's just rude.


----------



## shyvr6

I wonder if this person will ever return here or if it was just a one time post?


----------



## zomgz

Sin said:


> Op is mentally unstable and attacked a dog for *NO REASON* he could of seriously injured the dog or killed it. He shouldn't be around animals and should seek help.


Sigh.


----------



## Elad

zomgz said:


> Okay first of all, no one was killed. Second, I don't think he's trying to convince himself, I think he's trying to convince everyone else and I don't blame him, a lot of the comments are just outright rude.


I'm aware no one was killed.. I'm addressing the "you can only be a killer if you have no remorse" which just is not always true. You can think what you like about the op, as can I.



> There's no point in telling someone what they did was wrong over and over again without offering any actual advice.
> He did. Didn't you read the post at all?


- asks if even read the post at all
- misses the bolded



born2 said:


> *.Maybe because she hasn't let me explain her what really happened... *





Elad said:


> .* you need to talk to a mental health professional, you won't get much help from this website.. Please get professional help, you can't do it alone.*
> .


Did YOU read the thread at all? :roll


----------



## laurenxox

Sin said:


> Op is mentally unstable and attacked a dog for *NO REASON* he could of seriously injured the dog or killed it. He shouldn't be around animals and should seek help.


This


----------



## zomgz

Elad said:


> Did YOU read the thread at all? :roll





born2 said:


> Then i burst into tears and called my girlfriend and explained her what happened*.*


OP is giving conflicting messages then, apparently? The way I read it the OP explained it to her but she didn't want to hear every single detail after that.

Also, I wasn't talking about you when I said "There's no point in telling someone what they did was wrong over and over again without offering any actual advice." I just couldn't work it into my post very well. In retrospect I should have put it before the quotes.


----------



## TheTraveler

Elad said:


> All the "I was brought up normal, I'm not a bad guy" leadup doesnt change the fact you tortured a dog, you didn't just hit once in anger, you continued for 5+ minutes.. you need to talk to a mental health professional, you won't get much help from this website. On the one hand all the remorse and such shows you at least know it was wrong, but what I find a bit scary is that you seem to have had no control for such a long time.. what if that dog died? what if you were left alone with a small child? I know the latter is extreme but considering you seem to be totally powerless.. yeah. Please get professional help, you can't do it alone.
> 
> No. Most people do, its not even in question - there are some things you could just not do, especially to something so innocent. If getting angry makes you strangle a dog, I hope you have a prescription for anti psychotics.
> 
> awful logic.


It is not awful logic. because that is how profilers build their cases on serial killers. Ok? get you facts straight.

Also, I doubt you have ever been pushed like he has. You think things are black and white. well wake up, they aren't! When you go that far you don't have control over it. You totally space out and then you stop and realize what happened. It is totally normal. NOT RIGHT but normal. All you can do is to make sure you don't get to the point again. Why are you treating me so rudely? I did nothing to you. I have been in his shoes. And I don't take meds. I am one of the most empathetic people you will ever meet. You have no idea what you are capable of. It is not easy for you to tell what youd do if you hit you limit. your limit has not been hit. So stop saying you would. It is simply not true.


----------



## TheTraveler

laurenxox said:


> You're a HORRIBLE person no excuse for animal abuse I'm sorry but I feel SO strongly about it and its so personal you need help. What is wrong with people here 'i strangled my dog' it's not OK


I didnt say it was ok. I said I did it. I also, felt horribly about it.
"For professionals, animal abuse by a child should be considered a warning that a child may be experiencing some form of psychological or physical distress."
I never hurt him again. I flipped out. My mind spaced and boom. Then I "woke up" felt horrid and that was that. It wasn't a good day that went astray like you guys think it is. **** has to happen first and build up.


----------



## ChiBerry

You're a disgusting piece of s*** and I hope someone beats the crap out of you. Call me cruel or whatever but I don't condone animal abuse. You are complete scum and I hope your life goes to hell.


----------



## ChiBerry

Also your girlfriend is a dumbass because if my boyfriend ever attacked my dog like you did, I'd bash his face in and dump his ***. You are a pathetic excuse for a human being for doing what you did. What a shame that you got away with that. Sickening. I bet it felt great knowing that you have no balls, that you have to take your anger out on a poor defenseless animal. 
I know people are going to go, "baww u dont know wut its like". F*** you! This a**hole doesn't deserve to have compassion he deserves to have his head bashed in. You are a sick human being. Do everyone a favor and throw yourself into a mental institute and rot there you piece of s***.


----------



## zomgz

ChiBerry said:


> You're a disgusting piece of s*** and I hope someone beats the crap out of you. Call me cruel or whatever but I don't condone animal abuse. You are complete scum and I hope your life goes to hell.





ChiBerry said:


> Also your girlfriend is a dumbass because if my boyfriend ever attacked my dog like you did, I'd bash his face in and dump his ***. You are a pathetic excuse for a human being for doing what you did. What a shame that you got away with that. Sickening. I bet it felt great knowing that you have no balls, that you have to take your anger out on a poor defenseless animal.
> I know people are going to go, "baww u dont know wut its like". F*** you! This a**hole doesn't deserve to have compassion he deserves to have his head bashed in. You are a sick human being. Do everyone a favor and throw yourself into a mental institute and rot there you piece of s***.


:afr

Woah there. I think you need to calm down a bit...


----------



## Just Lurking

Successful troll... still going even two weeks after he left.


----------



## SilentLyric

I suspect you are trolling considering you haven't posted here before.


----------



## thomasjune

ChiBerry said:


> Also your girlfriend is a dumbass because if my boyfriend ever attacked my dog like you did, I'd bash his face in and dump his ***. You are a pathetic excuse for a human being for doing what you did. What a shame that you got away with that. Sickening. I bet it felt great knowing that you have no balls, that you have to take your anger out on a poor defenseless animal.
> I know people are going to go, "baww u dont know wut its like". F*** you! This a**hole doesn't deserve to have compassion he deserves to have his head bashed in. You are a sick human being. Do everyone a favor and throw yourself into a mental institute and rot there you piece of s***.


+1


----------



## misski

This is when you should pursue counseling because the problem might progress and you can potentially harm someone or another animal again. These are problems that can't be controlled when you are in a fit of rage.

To anyone getting emotional over this, I know this is horrible. If he is not trolling as someone is suggesting, we should be objective about this and try to guide him in the right direction. All of this anger and cursing won't do you or anyone any good.

*Although I'd feel silly if this really is troll. I don't know why people do this. Haha, whatever.*


----------



## zomgz

misski said:


> To anyone getting emotional over this, I know this is horrible. If he is not trolling as someone is suggesting, we should be objective about this and try to guide him in the right direction. All of this anger and cursing won't do you or anyone any good.


People don't understand that for some reason, lol.


----------



## laurenxox

ChiBerry said:


> Also your girlfriend is a dumbass because if my boyfriend ever attacked my dog like you did, I'd bash his face in and dump his ***. You are a pathetic excuse for a human being for doing what you did. What a shame that you got away with that. Sickening. I bet it felt great knowing that you have no balls, that you have to take your anger out on a poor defenseless animal.
> I know people are going to go, "baww u dont know wut its like". F*** you! This a**hole doesn't deserve to have compassion he deserves to have his head bashed in. You are a sick human being. Do everyone a favor and throw yourself into a mental institute and rot there you piece of s***.


I agree 110% NO excuse for animal abuse


----------



## RelinquishedHell

My dog would abuse you!


----------



## Levibebop

You're really brave for posting this.

My guess is that you probably thought of the dog as a person in your life that you don't want to remember. Don't feel bad. Just feel lucky that your girlfriend is still with you, and the dog is okay.


----------



## zomgz

laurenxox said:


> I agree 110% NO excuse for animal abuse


So, what, we just lock them away forever so we don't have to think about it?


----------



## laurenxox

zomgz said:


> So, what, we just lock them away forever so we don't have to think about it?


Please


----------



## zomgz

laurenxox said:


> Please


Well that answer is it for me, I'm out of this thread. Everyone is clearly too busy waving around their pitchforks and torches to listen to reason. Plus I'm probably just being trolled now, lol.


----------



## misski

zomgz said:


> Well that answer is it for me, I'm out of this thread. Everyone is clearly too busy waving around their pitchforks and torches to listen to reason. Plus I'm probably just being trolled now, lol.


To be fair, most people are just young and immature. They're here for themselves only and couldn't care less about other people's predicament. And you're right, I think this might be a troll. What happened to the OP?


----------



## Moochie

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> My dog would abuse you!


My dog bites strangers and bad people in the peepee. LOL. She's very wary of other people especially when I'm walking her or we're at the park and there's people. When it's just her and I she's okay and quite happy.
Anyways perhaps I missed it in the op but I wonder if it was a small dog or a big one? Or medium whatever. Just wondering..


----------



## ChiBerry

zomgz said:


> Well that answer is it for me, I'm out of this thread. Everyone is clearly too busy waving around their pitchforks and torches to listen to reason. Plus I'm probably just being trolled now, lol.


And can you blame us for being so upset? There's no reason or excuse for him to commit such an act. I'm sorry but I'm not going to pat his back and tell him it's okay like the rest of you because baww he was bullied and was abused. I've been through similar situations but you don't see me beating up my dog or anything that can't defend for themselves.
If this guy is for real, I hope he gets severely injured. If this guy is just a troll, then he's a damn good one because I mad. lol


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Moochie said:


> My dog bites strangers and bad people in the peepee. LOL. She's very wary of other people especially when I'm walking her or we're at the park and there's people. When it's just her and I she's okay and quite happy.
> Anyways perhaps I missed it in the op but I wonder if it was a small dog or a big one? Or medium whatever. Just wondering..


Lol, my dog is a big Rottweiler. He is like a tank, you couldn't hurt him if you tried. He doesn't bite anyone, but he does keep people away. I can go sit at a park and take him off the leash and people will stay about a mile away from me.


----------



## Moochie

ChiBerry said:


> And can you blame us for being so upset? There's no reason or excuse for him to commit such an act. I'm sorry but I'm not going to pat his back and tell him it's okay like the rest of you because baww he was bullied and was abused. I've been through similar situations but you don't see me beating up my dog or anything that can't defend for themselves.
> If this guy is for real, I hope he gets severely injured. If this guy is just a troll, then he's a damn good one because I mad. lol


x2 if he's for real. I understand if someone snaps on I don't know, like a person that has a fighting chance, or a kodiak bear with cubs, but defenseless dogs? Sheesh man. 
When I used to be bullied or bothered by people in school I would simply pour soda or juice into their bag or backpack when they weren't looking.


----------



## misski

ChiBerry said:


> And can you blame us for being so upset? There's no reason or excuse for him to commit such an act. I'm sorry but I'm not going to pat his back and tell him it's okay like the rest of you because baww he was bullied and was abused. I've been through similar situations but you don't see me beating up my dog or anything that can't defend for themselves.
> If this guy is for real, I hope he gets severely injured. If this guy is just a troll, then he's a damn good one because I mad. lol


Nope, can't blame you for being upset. I'm a vegan. I love animals and I became a vegan for ethical and health reasons.

HOWEVER, I remained objective because OP (assuming he's not a troll) reached out for help, fully owning up to the fact that he's wrong and obviously feels awful about it, and he honestly opened up about this expecting a negative reaction. It does not help anyone, not even YOURSELF, if you curse him out.

We should stop posting. Might be a troll, might be a troll... :teeth


----------



## Yori

Did the dog cry out in pain multiple times? I am not sure what you mean by hit and kicked. It takes a bit of force to make a dog hurt from a kick or hit (not that I go around slapping and kicking animals habitually or just to abuse them.) 

If your girlfriend won't listen you could show the dog a good time instead to make amends.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Just Lurking said:


> Successful troll... *still going even two weeks after he left*.


and what's worse? they fell for it hook line and sinker. i knew the guy was trolling after he posted a few answers.

he was looking for "rise" and he got it....what's worse? there are folks who've been on this forum a lot longer than i have and still don't "get it"..:|


----------



## rapidfox1

You had pent up anger within you and you wanted to let it out so hurt an animal. That's not right.

You should try getting that anger out by excercising; try punching and kicking a pillow. And you should scream out of anger. Get angry to release your anger.

But don't ever harm anyone.


----------



## nervousman

At least you didn't have sex with th ddog LOL


----------



## laurenxox

misski said:


> To be fair, most people are just young and immature. They're here for themselves only and couldn't care less about other people's predicament. And you're right, I think this might be a troll. What happened to the OP?


Not immature at all. Just don't agree with animal abuse


----------



## born2

well i just checked back after so many days... didn't expect to see so many replies. It's late here and i started thinking about what i did. I started crying reading all of your comments. So wanting to help others telling me to rot in hell.I'm trying to find out answers but i just can't. Yes i was abused alot during school. Mostly because of my height and made me really insecure.When i say alot i mean it.It would go like this for days.I was really short for my age back then thank god im not now.

No i'm not trolling. Someone posted something about my name that means death. Well thanos comes from athanasios .It's a greek name which means immortal .Just to give you some more info that i'm not trolling.
I would like to visit a doctor i have some money now but... i don't know what to say to him. I'm really ashame for what happened and myself but i will when i feel ready.Allthough i have told my mother what happened i don't want her to know that i will visit a psychiatrist but that the only thing i can do.

I have read from some of you telling me to die and rot in hell.I don't get offended because i deserve a punishment. Really i don't know what to say. Atleast i'm trying to be a better person and there is nothing worse than feeling bad for something you have done in the past and you cant change that.I know some of you wont feel empathy for me but atleast don't write rude comments.I'm seaking for help and trying to change that.

As i have mentioned i have told my girlfriend what happened.I was sure we would break up.I have tried to discuss it with her but she doesn't want to.I've made her a promise that i won't ever again touch her dog again... but that doesnt change the past.She had alot of boyfriends before me.This is her first long relationship with me and she is my first girlfriend.She always says im the best boyfriend she could ever had and i would agree if this hadn't happened.I sometimes regret telling her what happened because i don't want her to think i would ever do that to her...


----------



## MobiusX

go to the zoo, jump over the fence, try to abuse the tigers and lions there and see what happens, you are afraid of hurting people because you might go to jail so you pick on innocent animals, pretty pathetic, try to abuse prison inmates, show them who is the boss, show them your rage, your anger, terrify them including the guards too, the entire jail will fear you, lol


----------



## millenniumman75

NO! I am NOT the OP, for crying out loud! :doh :stu
I don't have a girlfriend, therefore I don't have a girlfriend's dog! :stu


----------



## MobiusX

millenniumman75 said:


> NO! I am NOT the OP, for crying out loud! :doh :stu
> I don't have a girlfriend, therefore I don't have a girlfriend's dog! :stu


you should report this guy, get his location and call the cops for hurting an animal


----------



## millenniumman75

MobiusX said:


> you should report this guy, get his location and call the cops for hurting an animal


Given the name he provided, I don't think he is American.


----------



## TheTraveler

born2 said:


> well i just checked back after so many days... didn't expect to see so many replies. It's late here and i started thinking about what i did. I started crying reading all of your comments. So wanting to help others telling me to rot in hell.I'm trying to find out answers but i just can't. Yes i was abused alot during school. Mostly because of my height and made me really insecure.When i say alot i mean it.It would go like this for days.I was really short for my age back then thank god im not now.
> 
> No i'm not trolling. Someone posted something about my name that means death. Well thanos comes from athanasios .It's a greek name which means immortal .Just to give you some more info that i'm not trolling.
> I would like to visit a doctor i have some money now but... i don't know what to say to him. I'm really ashame for what happened and myself but i will when i feel ready.Allthough i have told my mother what happened i don't want her to know that i will visit a psychiatrist but that the only thing i can do.
> 
> I have read from some of you telling me to die and rot in hell.I don't get offended because i deserve a punishment. Really i don't know what to say. Atleast i'm trying to be a better person and there is nothing worse than feeling bad for something you have done in the past and you cant change that.I know some of you wont feel empathy for me but atleast don't write rude comments.I'm seaking for help and trying to change that.
> 
> As i have mentioned i have told my girlfriend what happened.I was sure we would break up.I have tried to discuss it with her but she doesn't want to.I've made her a promise that i won't ever again touch her dog again... but that doesnt change the past.She had alot of boyfriends before me.This is her first long relationship with me and she is my first girlfriend.She always says im the best boyfriend she could ever had and i would agree if this hadn't happened.I sometimes regret telling her what happened because i don't want her to think i would ever do that to her...


just dont do it again.  And make sure you handle your anger before it starts problems elsewhere. that is all


----------



## somesortof

i have found my self in the same situation too, maybe there is an arguable difference cause the way you describe it, your incident was a bit over the top but still..
i have found my self in a similar situation when i was younger, i was pushing dogs or hit them slightly and that was giving my satisfaction for some reason, but right after doing it i was hugging them lol, never put much thought in it, it came to my mind as normal..

now ive grown and i have like more than 7 years to even think about this...

i know im a good person, always was, i believe the thing you went through was instantaneous and related for the dog specifically,
i believe something similar wont happen to anyone else, animal or human unless the specific creature gives you the appetite to do so, it is rare..
and what happened to you goes away with time, you just have to overcome it through loving and caring more in general, learn to appreciate and respect everything, thats where you will find yourself free from those sadistic moments


----------



## crimewave

I'm surprised your girlfriend didn't break up with you. If you could snap like that at a dog who's to say you won't do the same to her.


----------



## laurenxox

That dog will be scarred for life now ****


----------



## totalloner

Forgiven for your honesty.


----------



## fantasticogr

Hi,i need help im Stav, i abused my friends dog it is a jack russel terrier a very fat and i wanted to hit it for no reason i started being friends with him for some months.anyway all this time i have been petting his dog hugging it but suddenly someday came to my mind to hit it it was whimpering in pain i liked it and hit it very much (not in the head of course) on its fatty back, kicked it ,bit it, threw it in the wall (all of these behind his back). And i cried afterwards now it is ok but it is scared of me a lot and my friend might suspected something and he keeps asking me "have you done something to my dog?" etc. i still want to slap it but i trying to stay calm and thats what i do.I dont want to tell to my friend because he will be ex friend. I dont know why i did it i cant tell it to anyone and i cant go to a psychologist because im only 15 i have a nice family never been abused or whatever neither my parents are divorced any ideas why i did it?:help
plus i love dogs i have one too and i had one in the past and i havent layed a single finger on them..
sorry for my english im not a native speaker also please dont insult me


----------



## SummerRae

Oh if i came home to the guy that did that, he'd make sure he was loooonnnngg gone! For five almost six minutes?


----------



## Meli24R

fantasticogr said:


> Hi,i need help im Stav, i abused my friends dog it is a jack russel terrier a very fat and i wanted to hit it for no reason i started being friends with him for some months.anyway all this time i have been petting his dog hugging it but suddenly someday came to my mind to hit it it was whimpering in pain i liked it and hit it very much (not in the head of course) on its fatty back, kicked it ,bit it, threw it in the wall (all of these behind his back). And i cried afterwards now it is ok but it is scared of me a lot and my friend might suspected something and he keeps asking me "have you done something to my dog?" etc. i still want to slap it but i trying to stay calm and thats what i do.I dont want to tell to my friend because he will be ex friend. I dont know why i did it i cant tell it to anyone and i cant go to a psychologist because im only 15 i have a nice family never been abused or whatever neither my parents are divorced any ideas why i did it?:help
> plus i love dogs i have one too and i had one in the past and i havent layed a single finger on them..


Jeez you know you could've caused it serious injury? Your friend probably suspected something was wrong because the dog either showed signs of being injured or is/was acting differently and showing fear. It'll probably never forget how you treated it. I have a dog that was abused by his previous owners years ago and he's still acts fearful and is easily startled. 
Either tell your parents what you did, cut off contact with your friend or make sure you're never alone with your friend's dog again. 
If I found out my so called 'friend' did something like this, I'd probably send him to the hospital.


----------



## arao6

fantasticogr said:


> Hi,i need help im Stav, i abused my friends dog it is a jack russel terrier a very fat and i wanted to hit it for no reason i started being friends with him for some months.anyway all this time i have been petting his dog hugging it but suddenly someday came to my mind to hit it it was whimpering in pain i liked it and hit it very much (not in the head of course) on its fatty back, kicked it ,bit it, threw it in the wall (all of these behind his back). And i cried afterwards now it is ok but it is scared of me a lot and my friend might suspected something and he keeps asking me "have you done something to my dog?" etc. i still want to slap it but i trying to stay calm and thats what i do.I dont want to tell to my friend because he will be ex friend. I dont know why i did it i cant tell it to anyone and i cant go to a psychologist because im only 15 i have a nice family never been abused or whatever neither my parents are divorced any ideas why i did it?:help
> plus i love dogs i have one too and i had one in the past and i havent layed a single finger on them..
> sorry for my english im not a native speaker also please dont insult me


This is your first post? Hmmmm.


----------



## MobiusX

WintersTale said:


> Reminds me of the similar SAS poster who did this, I think it was Mobius?
> 
> Irregardless, take this as a warning sign for your anger issues. You need to get help, because something triggered you having this issue.


are you dumb or something? I put my dog in the cage once because it was hot as hell in the garage and I put the fan in front of it to get used to it. You call that dog abuse? I take my dog to the veterinarian, pay for the medication, walk it, give it food and water, if it wasn't for me the dog would be dead. I'm even going to pay for a knee surgery it needs after I get money from my taxes. Think before typing next time. This is the video of me abusing my dog by the way. It's now used to the fan.


----------



## HopefulDreamer

If this is a real post, than it might be repressed rage. It's better to talk to a therapist because I don't think an internet forum can help you with this. I know of someone who did something similar and it got worse over time. I could be completely wrong but that's why I say talk to someone.


----------



## fantasticogr

Meli24R said:


> Jeez you know you could've caused it serious injury? Your friend probably suspected something was wrong because the dog either showed signs of being injured or is/was acting differently and showing fear. It'll probably never forget how you treated it. I have a dog that was abused by his previous owners years ago and he's still acts fearful and is easily startled.
> Either tell your parents what you did, cut off contact with your friend or make sure you're never alone with your friend's dog again.
> If I found out my so called 'friend' did something like this, I'd probably send him to the hospital.


that's why im not going to his house anymore .I just invite him to MINE house because i cant stand seeing his dog


----------



## fantasticogr

Meli24R said:


> Jeez you know you could've caused it serious injury? Your friend probably suspected something was wrong because the dog either showed signs of being injured or is/was acting differently and showing fear. It'll probably never forget how you treated it. I have a dog that was abused by his previous owners years ago and he's still acts fearful and is easily startled.
> Either tell your parents what you did, cut off contact with your friend or make sure you're never alone with your friend's dog again.
> If I found out my so called 'friend' did something like this, I'd probably send him to the hospital.


i didnt injured it it is just scared of me when it sees me it is hiding under the bed goes up on my friends knees and cries and i told my friend that i was just teasing it anyway now im not going anymore to his house he only comes to mine


----------



## Kalliber

Think he a troll, but If he Is serious lucky I'm not there


----------



## Murat

You need to understand that you were driven by hormones that created this kind of emotions, and these emotions were translated in certain type of behavior (aggression) which led finally to an undesirable intrapersonal, interpersonal consequences, that occurs to a lot of people especially when they feel or felt injustice in their lives. Some hormones in your body become addictive; while your body will “feels satisfied” your mind is not, this fact generates cognitive inconsistency that will increase your levels of anxiety and depression, I suggest that you amplify your self-conscious while this is happening to you, give yourself the permission to be human and observe these emotions and thoughts inside of you until they wash away. Another tip, try to play the role of the defender and the compassionate with this pet, it will become a self-fulfilling prophecy. There is no easy way or a 5 quick steps to solve this issue, like many have commented in this forum
I have become an expert in positive psychology and behavioral neuroscience because I had the same issue and still, many of you know me adn have watched me on TV. 
I suggest that you read about the ABC model, Affect, behavior and consequences. We use it to treat pessimism and cultivate optimism.
Another suggestions is to study CBT, cognitive behavioral therapy.
My best wishes


----------



## MobiusX

I would love to see this fool in a situation like the movie Purge.


----------



## zomgz

You guys know this thread is super old, right? I mean, the OP probably hasn't even been on to check the replies for at least several years.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

hmm. .. some people here have thought that that OP story was made up. But even so, why do that?

and if he did hammer that poor doggy for no reason , and inexplicable and suddenly, it reveals a problem. Plus, that dog will not forget that, and it could have damaged the dogs reaction to being left with other people alone. 
I.e , you risked making that dog become aggressive and it could attack a person our of fear. remember, dogs are descended from wolves.... dont ever forget that.


----------

